

Bitcoin vs. Wall Street: A Love-Hate Story - simas
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/20/bitcoin-vs-wall-street-a-love-hate-story

======
alexmobile
Yeah the 2015 will be the year when those $500MM of venture capital invested
into Bitcoin would come to fruition with mainstream-friendly secure wallets,
killer social apps (like Bitcoin Tipping Economy, BitExperts.com, etc)

Here is today's news where XAPO's CEO estimates that about 12 million people
use Bitcoin today
[https://twitter.com/allexkonov/status/590257211789611009/pho...](https://twitter.com/allexkonov/status/590257211789611009/photo/1)

Another data point - at the beginning of 2013, Blockchain.info only had 70,000
wallets, after 9 months they had reached 1,000,000 wallets

It all looks like 2015 will be the year of Bitcoin again, like it was in 2013

